# USC BIG Surge today, why?



## NCJacobT (Oct 2, 2016)

Anyone know what was going on at USC today? I saw it had a massive surge around 4:45 PM.
They had a football game yesterday so it couldn't be that.


----------



## Fredo3469 (Nov 7, 2016)

Rams game at the coliseum


----------



## NCJacobT (Oct 2, 2016)

Oh duh, forgot other teams play there too. Thanks!


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Hate picking up people after a large event lets out. People are drunk and request pickups at crowded locations. Your car is moving like a turtle because people are walking on the streets. Hundreds of people requesting rides at once making it difficult. You run the chance of picking up the wrong person because the request volume is high. The stress is sometimes not worth an extra 10 or 15 bucks or so.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Don't complain - ride the surge.


----------

